# Pioneer4You IPV3 Li 165W Box Mod with Temp Control



## HealthCabin (19/5/15)

Upgraded from IPV 3, but with many new functions:

1. Yihi temperature control chip
2. Output wattage range: 10-165W (Upgradable to 200W)
3. Output voltage range: 1.0-7.0V
4. Allowed atomizer resistance range: 0.1-3.0ohm
5. Powered by dual 18650 batteries (not included)
6. Enabled touch sensor
7. Magnetic battery cover
8. OLED screen to display parameters
9. Spring loaded contact pin
10. 510 threading

They just released a few pics here:
http://pioneer4you.en.alibaba.com/p..._supper_wattage_ipv3_Li_200w_max_box_mod.html

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (19/5/15)

@HealthCabin Could you please find out what Yihi Chip this device uses, very interested to know.
Thanks


----------



## HealthCabin (19/5/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> @HealthCabin Could you please find out what Yihi Chip this device uses, very interested to know.
> Thanks


Sorry, cannot find that. The released info is limited at present...


----------



## Philip Dunkley (19/5/15)

Thanks, please let me know when you get more info, thanks


----------



## HealthCabin (19/5/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> Thanks, please let me know when you get more info, thanks



OK, will do, no problem.


----------



## Dubz (15/6/15)




----------



## kev mac (16/6/15)

HealthCabin said:


> Upgraded from IPV 3, but with many new functions:
> 
> 1. Yihi temperature control chip
> 2. Output wattage range: 10-165W (Upgradable to 200W)
> ...


Ain't that always the way it goes ? I just bought the ipv4. That co.seems to get the numbers mixed up.


----------



## HealthCabin (16/6/15)

kev mac said:


> Ain't that always the way it goes ? I just bought the ipv4. That co.seems to get the numbers mixed up.



This one is upgraded from IPV3,so the name is IPV3 Li


----------



## prodigyX (24/6/15)

Does anyone know how to disable the touch sensor on the IPV3 Li? It's great and all, but I've fired it too many times by accident


----------



## 6ghost9 (24/6/15)

I know on the IPV 2S that I have if you hold the fire button and either plus or minus button it disables or enables the touch sensor


----------



## HealthCabin (24/6/15)

prodigyX said:


> Does anyone know how to disable the touch sensor on the IPV3 Li? It's great and all, but I've fired it too many times by accident



Yes, I will ask P4U if that is possible.


----------



## Redeemer (24/6/15)

@Sir Vape is selling these at a good price.

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/ipv3-150w


----------



## prodigyX (24/6/15)

Cool, thanks - Power & wattage-down did the trick.

I got mine from Sir Vape, this thing is a beast!


----------



## Carlito (25/6/15)

I rate the ipv4 much better in my opinion...
Who is gna vape at 200w and the ipv3Li is the same as the ipv3 exept temp control that is
in my opinion the ipv4 is newer and looks better and you dont have to worry about the touch sensor firing
when its not in use


----------

